

Checked Baggage Fees - The Grinch That Broke Travel Search (And How To Fix It) - kunle
http://impt.tumblr.com/post/70843258030/checked-baggage-fees-the-grinch-that-broke-travel

======
pedalpete
Though I agree it would be better to know up front how much the entire travel
would cost, doesn't this go against the modus operandi of the airlines? I was
under the impression that they don't want you to see the fees when you
purchase your ticket. They want you to think they are the cheapest, and then
charge you the most after you are commited.

In some ways, I don't think Kayak/Expedia/etc. want to show you the full fare
either. They want to show you a price you'll pay. Too bad for you if your
flight ends up costing considerably more.

I think JetStar is the worst offender [http://www.jetstar.com/au/en/planning-
and-booking/baggage/ch...](http://www.jetstar.com/au/en/planning-and-
booking/baggage/checked-baggage) $160/bag if you don't add the bag to your
ticket at time of booking (and as an international traveller, you won't know
to do this). I had to pay $120 for a bag on a $80 ticket.

I've also been charged extra for a seat by WestJet, not advanced seating, not
a special seat, just sold me a ticket that didn't include a seat, and of
course, you're not allowed to stand.

Outside of baggage, cancellation and seat selection fees, in Canada we also
have 'fuel surcharge' fees, as if your ticket is worth anything if the airline
didn't have fuel.

The whole industry is becoming a nickel-and-dime racket. What are the chances
somebody will step in and require all tickets to show a final price (with the
exception of change fees, which are understandable).

~~~
kunle
> doesn't this go against the modus operandi of the airlines? I was under the
> impression that they don't want you to see the fees when you purchase your
> ticket.

Correct, they definitely don't.

> In some ways, I don't think Kayak/Expedia/etc. want to show you the full
> fare either. They want to show you a price you'll pay. Too bad for you if
> your flight ends up costing considerably more.

Here's where I'm conflicted - I think someone in travel search is eventually
going to solve this. As the fees grow in size and complexity it's going to be
a significant competitive advantage to someone to price these fees, because
doing so _would change actual buying decisions at some point_.

